

Airbnb logo is ours... upside down - knowbody
https://twitter.com/matzatorski/status/489706445236367361

======
vrikis
The AirBnB logo is far more triangular, if that makes sense. The lines coming
down from the top towards the bottom left/right are very straight (EDIT:
essentially it's a fancy "A" with very rigid lines), whereas the fash.io/n
logo is just a regular (EDIT: rounded and very much not straight-lined)
heart...

Yeah, I get it, you see a similar logo and think "ahh they copied ours", but
at the end of the day, what do you expect with a single line, minimal logo?
There's only so many ways a single line can loop around...

------
LeslieOA
BUT THEY COPIED UZ AND WE WANT OUR AIRBNB CASH MONEY! Y WONT TEH INTERNET TAKE
US SERIOUSLY?!?!?!

:-((((((((

